# Detachable Shore Power Chord



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Thinking about installing a Marinco 30 amp detachable shore power conversion kit. Just wondering if those who have done this mod think it was worth doing now that they have had a chance to use it.

At Tweety's


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes...this is a great mod for sure. Nice part is you never have to struggle to pull the cord out of the rats nest hole it gets shoved into.

Here is the link to my page with this mod done.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_Electrical_PLug_Replaced.htm


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup ... changed mine over to the detachable power cord and hardwired the Progressive Industries EMS surge protector at the same time. Best mod I ever did.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this up.







I had the rats nest stow-able cord so ratted up that I had to remove the access port to undo the mess. I guess I need to get the mod done. I would have had a real problem if I didn't carry the 30A 25' extension cable with me. Once the rain stopped, the undoing took me the better part of an hour to get it done.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I'm sold.

I was in the rear storage compartment on our new 250RS looking at installing a light in there. I removed the close out panel that hides the stowed power cable and realized that I could add about another foot of space to the compartment by doing the detach conversion mod. I'm just purchased a 2 meter length of 12V LED strip with self adhesive backing. I'll stick it to the rear wall of the trailer inside the storage compartment and add a switch.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> Thanks for bringing this up.


Buddy did alcohol have anything to do with how long it took to untangle the cord. LOL. Good Luck.
[/quote]

That's coffee in the cup Buddy....







*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

So you do the mod, now where do you store the cord? It's sort of a 6 of 1 half dozen of the other isn't it ? Not saying it's a bad idea as it probably has other side benefits, but you still need to store the cord somewhere.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sonomaguy said:


> So you do the mod, now where do you store the cord? It's sort of a 6 of 1 half dozen of the other isn't it ? Not saying it's a bad idea as it probably has other side benefits, but you still need to store the cord somewhere.


Yes, you still need to store the cord somewhere, but now you have the option to put it where YOU want and it never gets kinked up. The one time you get your cord in a knot and struggle to get it out of that small opening, you will think back to this post and say...."Now I get it!!!""









The kit assumes you will reuse the cord from the trailer to make the connection, but you could always buy some longer cord and increase the range you have without having to use an extension cord.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So you do the mod, now where do you store the cord? It's sort of a 6 of 1 half dozen of the other isn't it ? Not saying it's a bad idea as it probably has other side benefits, but you still need to store the cord somewhere.


Yes, you still need to store the cord somewhere, but now you have the option to put it where YOU want and it never gets kinked up. The one time you get your cord in a knot and struggle to get it out of that small opening, you will think back to this post and say...."Now I get it!!!""









The kit assumes you will reuse the cord from the trailer to make the connection, but you could always buy some longer cord and increase the range you have without having to use an extension cord.
[/quote]

That shouldn't be a problem. My current cord is close to 30' long.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

For a while now I've just pulled the plug out and used a 25' 30 amp extension cord. I too have gotten tired of dealing with the tangled power cord. I just recently purchased a TRC SurgeGuard hardwired surge protector. I didn't realize how big it was before I got. I don't have enough room in the cord compartment to install it with 30 feet worth of cord in there. Rather then purchasing a detachable shore station conversion kit to get rid of all that cord and get enough room to install my surge protector, I've decided to save a little money and "hillbilly rig" it. I will be cutting off about 20' of the original power cord leaving about 10 feet. This will give me enough room to install the surge protector. I will then be using my extension cord as I've been doing.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Ordered my conversion kit today. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Justman, please let us know how the install goes, also where did you order from.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't buy the Marinco kit. It may not completely cover the original hole. Get the trailer inlet, I used the plastic version and the plug for the end of the existing power cord you are going to use. I mounted mine using a piece of 1/4" King Starboard, but a piece of whit cutting board from Walmart will work just as well. Atach it with SS screws at each corner and run a bead of white silicone around the edge. My OB is a RL so the power comes in between the chairs in the rear and the PI EMS lives under the cabinet shelf. I also built a break-out box so I can run mine off of the 50A CG service and I'm also going to add an additional 30A service to the trailer so I can balance the load between two power panels. I also have a 20A service that I can run from the pedestal to power space heaters, or anything else that needs it aside from the 30A service. When it's finished, I'l have 80A of available power, not as god as 50A, but it will work.


----------

